# Anybody Evey Use A Toyota Tacoma Double Cab 3.4 Liter V6 To Tow With



## southern gentleman

anybody every tow a 21,23 or 25 ft outbacker with a toyota tacoma 4 door v6 pre runner?

just wondering if anybody has?

Thanks in advance

Torrey


----------



## MJRey

You might want to check out this recent message thread, it covered a very similar topic about the Tacoma which is very similar to the PreRunner.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27125


----------



## W4DRR

If you are talking 3.4L, then that would be a first generation Tacoma, which is smaller and lighter than the current 2nd gen. My day-to-day commuter is a first gen Tacoma, and I believe the tow capacity with the V6 is only 5000 lb. With the 2.7L four-banger, which I have, it is a paltry 3500. I have towed our old Coleman pop-up, and utility trailers with my Taco, but there is no way I would ever consider towing our 23' Outback, even it I had the V6. It is simply too small and lightweight. Prior to our Tundra, we towed with a 2004 4Runner with the 4.7L V8 and 7000 lb tow capacity. (In case you didn't know, the current 4Runner is based on the 2nd gen Tacoma chassis.) It would tow the 23RS no problem, but we were pushing the envelope with the short 110" wheelbase of the 4Runner and it's relatively light weight.

Bob


----------



## Nathan

Most people find they need a 1/2 ton truck to pull anything up to the 26 models (really 28-29' long). Beyond that, most are happier with a 3/4 ton. The Tacoma is a small truck and therefore, I wouldn't personally reccomend it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I wouldn't tow any Outback except perhaps...maybe...the old 18RS with a Tacoma.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

The only Outback I might possibly tow with anything smaller than a 1/2 ton truck is the old 18RS. Even so, that model is 4300lbs dry, 6k gvwr, 445lb on the hitch and 19'10" long.

-CC


----------



## Dub

I used to tow a 27' 5500lbs Fun Finder (25ft inside) with my 4.0L DC Tacoma. It would do fine in mountains, able to maintain 55mph, but you weren't gonna accelerate to that speed on a hill like I could with the Tundra (which I can take 10,060lbs to 65mph from lower speeds on mountains in the Smokies). I think an 18-21 footer would be the max for the 3.4L. You won't win any races and you'll know it's back there but you will survive if that's all you have. I will tell you that when I put that trailer on my Tundra that I didn't need to use the WDH and the truck didn't know it was back there, much better towing experience with the Tundra and a 27' trailer than with the Tacoma. I even got 11mpg.


----------



## Dub

Here you go.










Towed it all over the place, mountains of WV, Maine, etc.


----------

